# outside compressor not running, but fan does run



## reesekcmo

My central air unit works, the outside ac fan runs but the compressor is not, the contact and capacitor look ok, compressor is getting 240v, why won't it run


----------



## SABL

Could be the same reason why mine doesn't run....locked rotor in the compressor. If you're lucky it will be a capacitor.....have a pro look at it. 

How old is the unit??


----------



## Basementgeek

If it were mine, just pick up a capacitor for it and try it.

Also, if it were mine, I would give a nice but firm smack on the side of the compressor with like a rubber mallet. If you leave a dent, you hit it to hard. That is a long shot, but been known to work.

BG


----------



## reesekcmo

My darn compressor is out. I checked the terminals and am being told there is suppose to be some resistance and there is none that means the motor is blown


----------



## aareleb

Could be a number of things. control board, fuses, barkers, t-stat. Need more info and maybe I can help.


----------



## Basementgeek

It would depend greatly on just where you are measuring this.

I would take the gamble and call in a pro. Better to loose a 100.00 on a service call than throw a good unit away that can be repaired.

BG


----------



## reesekcmo

Update is my compressor was shot and the whole condensor was replaced, the landlord was amazed at how I trouble shot it down to the part. The tech said he was glad to know this because he didnt have one on his truck, he made one visit and got it all running in one visit.


----------

